# What color would my Quarter Horse be called?



## IhearyourHoofbeats (Jun 27, 2013)

He's supposedly a 'dark' palomino. He's dark brown, but not a chestnut or bay, more like a taupe with regular palomino dapples, a dark brown dorsal stripe and his legs are black with taupe dapples. His mane is a translucenty white with enough gray to make it look literally silver. The pictures don't really do him justice.. And I'm really sorry if I mess this up it my first post!!!


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

WOW, not sure what colour he is, but he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

My best guess would be Sooty Palomino!


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Also, Welcome to the Forum! Nice plastic bags on the round yard too  Great to desensitise a horse and make them quiet in my opinion


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Palomino with sooty gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sooty palomino the dorsal is countershading
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Palomino with sooty,with the dorsal being caused by the sooty. 

Did you just get this horse? If so, don't be surprised, he will more than likely have some pretty decent seasonal variation to his color.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with anyone who says sooty palomino.... Shame it makes him so ugly, though : I think the best thing would be for you to ship him to Argentina where no-one will see him and he can live free from mockery with my four non-judgmental horses... :mrgreen:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm gonna say dunalino with the sooty gene. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> I'm gonna say dunalino with the sooty gene. He's gorgeous.


This horse is not dun. The dorsal is not the crisp dun dorsal but the smudgy type of dorsal caused by counter shading sooty. Also dun is a dilution it gives the coat a typical flat peachy dun color on the base it's on.

Dorsal on my dunskin to compare. Also notice the peachy color even though this horse is also cream diluted.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The dorsal also doesn't continue into the tail like it would if it were caused by dun.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It looks like he has striping on the legs. Would that be caused by something else?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You mean the markings on the lower legs? That's not dun caused striping. Dun causes stripes above the knees and hocks.


----------



## IhearyourHoofbeats (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! Haha, yeah I did just get him. He was a rescue, so he's a little older, 7 and I'm training him (please don't call me crazy, we've already gotten the saddle on and sat on him.) I've had him for four weeks and I've been trying my hardest to figure out his color! But just you guys know, his legs aren't stripy.. They're leopard print! (It's a joke, they're spotty though.) :wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The leg markings are causing by clusters of sooty. Sooty also causing mane/tail to be silver and possibly some black hairs too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sooty palomino. They change over the years too so expect what you see this year will not be the same as next. The spots spread.....If I get permission I'll post a pic of my pals sire that is now a chocolate with even darker spots plus the dapples. Right now Honey is just developing random "leopard" spots or what my mechanic husband refers to as grease marks.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Could it be like a flaxen chestnut color?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with sooty palomino. What a gorgeous horse!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

joseeandjade11 said:


> Could it be like a flaxen chestnut color?


This horse is chestnut based but has the obvious coat coloring diluted by cream. A palomino genetically is (chestnut+cream). Even with the sooty the golden tone of cream is there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous sooty palomino!!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, if he goes missing I promise you won't find him in my barn....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This is a sooty palomino as well. You can see some of his spots and the overall darker tone. He also dapples really nicely.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Sooty Palomino for sure, and such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very distinctive horse-hope he works out well for you.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

A drop dead GORGEOUS sooty palomino!!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Certainly a gorgeous 'rescue'. We'd all like to find one like that. I hope he is as sweet as he is pretty. Congratulations. 

What are your plans for him?

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Sooty Palomino!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IhearyourHoofbeats (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, once he's rideable (Which he is now, his first ride was yesterday.) We're hoping for an all around horse. He's very sweet and has totally gotten over the whole 'omg your a human your gonna hit me with a 2x4' and just wants pet.  Thanks guys!


----------

